# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Mitchell Family Death

## tammyy2j

Source - All About Soap 




> Its rumoured a death in the Mitchell family will mean Ronnie's happiness could be short lived.


Maybe evil dad Archie, baby niece Amy or sister Roxy or daughter Danielle  :Ponder:

----------

lizann (09-02-2009)

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I dont want anyone to die

I really like EE at the moment

----------


## Perdita

On other forums the speculations are that Danielle could die as she has not been mentioned on webcams etc.

----------


## sindydoll

i think it is danielle

----------


## Katy

i think danielle it will probably just be as Ronnie finds out knowing EE, id prefer it to be Archie though

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think ronnie would be half as upset if it was Archie.. I can just imagine it.. it will be Danielle's last words.. I am Amy, your daughter

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I can just imagine it.. it will be Danielle's last words.. I am Amy, your daughter


lol, that would be so naff, love it!

----------


## Perdita

All this waiting around for Ronnie to find out and then they kill the main character in this storyline? Frankly, I don't give a damn anymore, I am so bored with it.

----------


## Siobhan

> All this waiting around for Ronnie to find out and then they kill the main character in this storyline? Frankly, I don't give a damn anymore, I am so bored with it.


maybe that is what happens.. one of them die of boredom with this storyline  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

alvinsduckie (29-03-2009), matt1378 (23-02-2009), parkerman (14-02-2009)

----------


## Perdita

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

Its been rumoured its Danielle who dies which is a shame

----------


## JustJodi

*quite frankly I don't give a toss at the moment LOL*

*Oh hang on folks,, Danielle never was offically a Mitchell was she  so shes will probably not be the one to push up daisies *

----------


## JustJodi

> Its been rumoured its Danielle who dies which is a shame


 
*Hey Lizann  can u dig up where you saw that rumour written down  ?????????*

----------


## Perdita

This is rumoured on other forums too but it is a RUMOUR so far.

----------


## Abbie

:Sad:  I wouldnt like it if Daneille died

----------


## Perdita

Nor would I, not after all this hype of when will Ronnie find out  :Wal2l:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Source - All About Soap 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Its rumoured a death in the Mitchell family will mean Ronnie's happiness could be short lived.
> 			
> ...


On the front of my soaplife it says "*SHOCK FUNERAL!*  Archie? Danielle? Nick?"

well Nick is irrelevent as he isnt a mitchell. and cant really see ronnie being that upset if archie died.

Its the words "short lived" that makes it sound like she finally finds happiness after finding out her daughter isnt dead then she does die, Shame though bad end to what could have been a good story

----------


## lizann

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Its been rumoured its Danielle who dies which is a shame
> 
> 
>  
> *Hey Lizann  can u dig up where you saw that rumour written down  ?????????*


I've seen it on Digital Spy Forum and another soap forum but it is only a rumour




> Peggy will find out all about Archie and how he has been manipulating everyone. Sadly she does marry him first, but soon after she will kick him straight out of there.
> 
> Ronnie discovers that her and Danielle are related (I don't know how, I think it is something to do with Archie leaving as this all happens as the same time). Danielle is running across the square to the Vic, as she reaches the Vic Ronnie comes outside and Danielle pauses in the road, seeing Ronnie crying.
> 
> At that exact moment, Janine comes speeding around the corned and knocks Danielle down, she then dies in Ronnies arms.

----------


## sindydoll

*i wish it was archie*

----------


## Kim

I don't like Janine anyway  :Angry:  She better not. It would tie in with all the friction already over the club. For some reason I quite like Archie although he is so devious, I would rather it being Janine than him but she's not a Mitchell.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its bound to be Danielle, i could never see her being a permanent character for some reason.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope it isn't Danielle. What a waste of a dragged out storyline with her and Ronnie, if it won't come to anything!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I totally agree would be good if it was archie, as danielle and ronnie got together and killed him for his deceipt and causing so much heartache to them both

----------


## jonks

After making us wait this long for the reveal they cant just kill her off.....then again it is EE

----------


## CrazyLea

I am in the minority (again, shock  :Stick Out Tongue: ), but I think it would be a good end to the storyline if it was Danielle.. 

It would be really sad too  :Sad: . Just as Ronnie has found out or something, then she dies  :Crying: . I think that's heartbreaking. I hope it is Danielle now. 

Much better way to end the storyline than Ronnie and Danielle playing happy families or something. Ew.

----------

Siobhan (10-02-2009)

----------


## di marco

i think its almost certainly going to be danielle if this rumour is true. i think depending on what the lead up to the story is then it might be quite good for danielle to die cos then the storyline has gone full circle - ronnie thinking her daughters dead, finding out her daughters not dead, then her daughter dying. i hope ronnie finds out about danielle at least a few weeks before she dies though, i dont want danielle to admit it as shes dying. id quite like archie to be killed though, as im sure he will have to leave once the truth comes out anyway

----------


## JustJodi

> After making us wait this long for the reveal they cant just kill her off.....then again it is EE


 
*omg I agree with you*

----------


## LoobyLou84

Why can't anyone ever live happily ever after? Even if it's for a short while?

I agree that it's a good storyline, but for goodness sake, let them have some peace!!

----------


## miccisy

I think this will be a great storyline if it happens. Ronnie finds out her daughter is still alive but then Danielle gets killed. How ironic.
I think if it happens then this will probably be the reason Archie leaves. If he hadnt had told Ronnie that her daughter was dead she might have continued looking for her and found her. Its all archies fault.

----------


## tammyy2j

This might sound horrible but i'd prefer baby Amy or Ben to die than Danielle.

I like to see Archie die but thats not happening  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> This might sound horrible but i'd prefer baby Amy or Ben to die than Danielle.


id like it if ben died, horrible as it sounds, i dont like him and we havent really seen him for ages anyway! it would be sad if amy died, seeing as shes made it this far

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> This might sound horrible but i'd prefer baby Amy or Ben to die than Danielle.
> 
> 
> id like it if ben died, horrible as it sounds, i dont like him and we havent really seen him for ages anyway! it would be sad if amy died, seeing as shes made it this far


Ah no not Amy that would be horrible. I couldn't stand it. That would be too much she has been through enough. 
For the storyline it would be better if it was Danielle. So Ronnie can keep on being cold and an emotoinal wreck.

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> ...


yeh i do think it would be good if danielle died but i hope that ronnie finds out a bit beforehand so that she can be happy for a little bit at least

----------


## di marco

does anyone know when this is rumoured to happen?

----------


## Chris_2k11

isnt this all supposed to happen around the time of the wedding? if so, i think thats meant to be in April

----------


## di marco

> isnt this all supposed to happen around the time of the wedding? if so, i think thats meant to be in April


yeh i think the weddings the beginning of april. at least its not long then for the whole danielle/ronnie thing to come out

----------


## lizann

I think Danielle dies in the wedding episode on April 2nd

----------


## LostVoodoo

how would she die though? throw herself in front of the wedding car?

----------


## JustJodi

*maybe under the wheels of Charlies black cab  ??No one really knows how she is going to die.... and btw  why call this forum MITCHELL FAMILY DEATH when no one even knows who she is but Archie ( who would not share that bit of info any way )*

----------


## Perdita

The first post of this thread starts:

*Its rumoured a death in the Mitchell family will mean Ronnie's happiness could be short lived.*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *maybe under the wheels of Charlies black cab  ??No one really knows how she is going to die.... and btw  why call this forum MITCHELL FAMILY DEATH when no one even knows who she is but Archie ( who would not share that bit of info any way )*


  Spoiler:    It is Janine who does it

----------


## Ronnie_1

how do u make ur sigs?

----------


## di marco

> I think Danielle dies in the wedding episode on April 2nd


i think she might die after that, just a guess though, i presume the truth comes out in the wedding epi though

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> I think Danielle dies in the wedding episode on April 2nd
> 
> 
> i think she might die after that, just a guess though, i presume the truth comes out in the wedding epi though


actually, after reading another thread, i think she probably does die the epi of the wedding

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *maybe under the wheels of Charlies black cab  ??No one really knows how she is going to die.... and btw  why call this forum MITCHELL FAMILY DEATH when no one even knows who she is but Archie ( who would not share that bit of info any way )*
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    It is Janine who does it


SERIOUSLY?! i can only assume that's an accident
  Spoiler:    maybe with that fancy sports car she's been trying to flog?

----------


## sindydoll

> how do u make ur sigs?


go here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/f...play.php?f=143

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JustJodi
> ...


i havent read anywhere for definite, but i get the impression that danielle runs off to the tube station, at the same time janine is angry and is speeding past the station in a car and runs danielle over. which tbh isnt a great end to the storyline but thats what ive guessed by reading the spoilers

----------


## Curly19

I Think It Daniellie Too

----------


## sindydoll

i know archie decides to leave next week but weather he does or not

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Don't you ever get the feeling of dejavu.  Tiffany running away from Grant getting killed by Frank Butcher now Danielle being bumped of by Janine. More recycling by the writers.

----------


## di marco

> Don't you ever get the feeling of dejavu.  Tiffany running away from Grant getting killed by Frank Butcher now Danielle being bumped of by Janine. More recycling by the writers.


i know. id prefer it if she jumped/got pushed in front of a train like someone else suggested

----------

